# Ps-5301-08ha Liteon



## XanderCage

anyone ever heard of this one before, its the one that came stock with my pc, i dunno how good it is, i was wondering if i might need to upgrade it in order to put in an ati x1900xt.


----------



## Bobo

That's a graphics card?  I've never heard of it.


----------



## diduknowthat

Bobo said:


> That's a graphics card?  I've never heard of it.



I'm guessing its the powersupply. Check on the big sticker on the side of the powersupply. How many watts does it have and how many amps does it have on the 12v rail(s)?


----------



## XanderCage

k so i did the check it says 300 watts, and 19a on the 12v rail...

is that any good?


----------



## ceewi1

Upgrade it.


----------



## XanderCage

suggestions on psu?

brands, models, and so on would be helpfull..


----------



## ceewi1

Budget for the PSU?


----------



## XanderCage

*umm max 100*

max 100$ but id like a really cheap one Lol...


----------



## ceewi1

XClio Goodpower 500W: $51.99.  About as low as i'd go (but still safe).
Enhance 5150GH $69.99.  A very good PSU for your system.


----------

